# What did I just do!?!?!



## 73saint (May 9, 2019)

I tell you what I did, I love cooking on this Lang 36 so much, and my little business is growing...I need more space.  So I bit the bullet and ordered a brand new, fully customized Lang 84 Fat Boy Deluxe (https://www.langbbqsmokers.com/lang84/lang84_fat-boy-deluxe.html)

My oh my, I don’t even know where I’m gonna put it, but I’m gonna fill that sucker up with a lot of meat that’s for damn sure!!!

Ok, just thought I’d share.   Still a little shaky.  But excited.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 9, 2019)

Go big or go home!


----------



## JC in GB (May 9, 2019)

Nice.  A growing business is a good problem to have.


----------



## Winterrider (May 9, 2019)

Good for you. Very glad to hear things are looking promising...


----------



## Nole4L (May 9, 2019)

Congratulations Saint!


----------



## 73saint (May 9, 2019)

Thanks everyone.  But I’m not really feeling congratulatory right now.  More like crazy and foolish.  I guess we’ll see, but I know we’ll have fun filling her up!


----------



## Nole4L (May 9, 2019)

73saint said:


> Thanks everyone.  But I’m not really feeling congratulatory right now.  More like crazy and foolish.  I guess we’ll see, but I know we’ll have fun filling her up!


So what options did you get?


----------



## 73saint (May 9, 2019)

Nole4L said:


> So what options did you get?



Stainless racks, charcoal grill, baffle to the warmer box. Got the lower rack with the slide out option, so we can compete in whole hog category yearly at Hogs for The Cause, down here in Nola.  I also am having the chamber modified so I can hang rods in the smoker and do snack sticks etc without the racks.  I wanted to be able to fully utilize the 84s cook chamber.  Not just for hot cooking but for cold smoking too.


----------



## motocrash (May 9, 2019)

Nice!
What is the lead time?


----------



## ponzLL (May 9, 2019)

The absolute madman! That thing looks beastly


----------



## Nole4L (May 9, 2019)

73saint said:


> Stainless racks, charcoal grill, baffle to the warmer box. Got the lower rack with the slide out option, so we can compete in whole hog category yearly at Hogs for The Cause, down here in Nola.  I also am having the chamber modified so I can hang rods in the smoker and do snack sticks etc without the racks.  I wanted to be able to fully utilize the 84s cook chamber.  Not just for hot cooking but for cold smoking too.


NICE!!  My little Lang has the baffle to the warmer.  I haven't used it as a second cooking chamber yet but that warmer box is nice.  I didn't think I would use it but I end up using the warmer all the time.


----------



## flatbroke (May 9, 2019)

They will add extra racks in the warmer for free if you ask for them. Comes In handy for multiple pans 
	

		
			
		

		
	







They are removable easy if you don’t need them or have a taller item. Just throwing it out there. Cold smoke option. Congratulations on your purchase and success on your business.


----------



## 73saint (May 9, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> They will add extra racks in the warmer for free if you ask for them. Comes In handy for multiple pans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!  That’s big too, because I’d like to think I’ll be using it for cold smoking more than anything else.


----------



## flyfishjeep (May 9, 2019)

Heck Yeah!  My next one will be a 60 deluxe hybrid on a trailer.  
Can’t wait to see some great Q coming from your 84!


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (May 9, 2019)

Congrats! What's done is done... enjoy it!


----------



## Preacher Man (May 10, 2019)

Heck yes! Way to pull the trigger!

Now if you need a place to store that 36...


----------



## Steve H (May 10, 2019)

Very nice! Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## Marian Starks (May 10, 2019)

Congrats! Fire up that thing


----------



## 73saint (May 10, 2019)

Marian Starks said:


> Congrats! Fire up that thing


Can. Not.  Wait.


----------



## fullborebbq (May 10, 2019)

That is definitely a go big purchase. Best of luck with your business adventures!


----------



## gmc2003 (May 10, 2019)

Congratulations saint on the new edition, and business expansion. That is a sure a beauty of a smoker.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (May 10, 2019)

Wow, that is quite a jump!
Good luck with your business!!
Al


----------



## jcam222 (May 10, 2019)

Congrats and rest assured plenty of us are impulsive with our smoker spending lol. Quite a few of us are in the cuckoo club :)


----------



## phatbac (May 12, 2019)

Way to go that's a hellava purchase! Congratulations

Happy Smoking
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## 73saint (May 12, 2019)

Thanks everyone.  I’ll be sure and post pics when she’s filled up with goodies.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 12, 2019)

Awesome step forward. Pics!! just invite us to the party.

Warren


----------



## 73saint (May 12, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome step forward. Pics!! just invite us to the party.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren you can count on it.


----------



## meatallica (May 12, 2019)

Nothing ventured- nothing gained
Congrats on your business!!


----------

